# freilich



## DerFrosch

Ich weiß, dass es schon einige Threads mit Bezug auf das Wort _freilich _gibt, aber obwohl ich sie durchgegangen bin, bliebt einiges für mich unklar. Jemand hat geschrieben, dass die Bedeutung *allerdings *"heutzutage veraltet und selten" ist. Die Bedeutung *selbstverständlich *scheint, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, im südlichen Teil des deutschen Sprachraums vielerorts üblich zu sein, anderswo wird es jedoch gar nicht gebraucht.

Wenn ich das Wort dann in einem Kontext sehen, den ich nicht eindeutig als bayerisch oder österreichisch einordnen kann, fällt es mir schwer zu entscheiden, welche der zwei Bedeutungen gemeint ist.

Ein konkretes Beispiel (aus einer populärwissenschaftlichen Zeitschrift):

"_Die Ergebnisse des „Molisani Projects“ lassen viele staunen: Dunkle Schokolade hilft Herzerkrankungen vorzubeugen. Das ist *freilich *keine Aufforderung, die Süßigkeit tafelweise zu verschlingen, denn der gesundheitsfördernde Effekt stellt sich bei 6,7 Gramm pro Tag ein._" 

Soll ich _freilich _hier als _allerdings _interpretieren? Aus meiner Sicht wäre auch die andere Bedeutung durchaus denkbar (es ist ja selbstverständlich, dass Schokoladefressen nicht gesund sein kann).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ich kenne die Bedeutung _selbstverständlich _nur aus Antworten (zur Bekräftigung eines _Ja_): _Würdest du mir, bitte, helfen? Ja, freilich._ Oder auch das _Ja _ersetzend: _Freilich, gern.
_
In Deinem Satz bedeutet _freilich _mithin _​allerdings. _​Mir erscheint dieser Gebrauch nicht veraltet.


----------



## 1Nosferatu2

Für mich sind in deinem Beispielsatz beide Bedeutungen ("_allerdings"_ und "_selbstverständlich"_) denkbar und absolut akzeptabel.
Eine weitere Alternative wäre _"natürlich"._
_Das ist natürlich keine Aufforderung, die Süßigkeit tafelweise  zu verschlingen, denn der gesundheitsfördernde Effekt stellt sich bei  6,7 Gramm pro Tag ein._" 

Da ich nicht aus Süddeutschland / Österreich komme, benutze ich _"freilich"_ nie.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Es geht doch nicht darum, welche Adverbien in DerFrosch' Satz sinnstiftend an die Stelle von _freilich _treten können. Da sein Satz offenbar keine bejahende Antwort ist, kann hier _freilich _nur _allerdings_ bedeuten.


----------



## berndf

1Nosferatu2 said:


> Für mich sind in deinem Beispielsatz beide Bedeutungen ("_allerdings"_ und "_selbstverständlich"_) denkbar und absolut akzeptabel.
> Eine weitere Alternative wäre _"natürlich"._
> _Das ist natürlich keine Aufforderung, die Süßigkeit tafelweise  zu verschlingen, denn der gesundheitsfördernde Effekt stellt sich bei  6,7 Gramm pro Tag ein._"
> 
> Da ich nicht aus Süddeutschland / Österreich komme, benutze ich _"freilich"_ nie.


Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, dass die Bedeutungen hier konvergieren und beides gleichzeitig ausdrückt (und damit Schimmelreiter widersprechen). Wollte ich _freilich _hier ersetzen, so würde ich es so tun:
_Die Ergebnisse des „Molisani Projects“ lassen viele staunen: Dunkle Schokolade hilft Herzerkrankungen vorzubeugen. Das ist *aber natürlich *keine  Aufforderung, die Süßigkeit tafelweise zu verschlingen, denn der  gesundheitsfördernde Effekt stellt sich bei 6,7 Gramm pro Tag ein._


----------



## DerFrosch

Interessant, dass es hier unterschiedliche Ansichten gibt.



Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich kenne die Bedeutung _selbstverständlich _nur aus Antworten.



Nachdem ich ein wenig gegoogelt habe, kann ich sagen, dass _freilich _in die zweite Bedeutung (_selbstverständlich_) nicht nur in Antworten benutzt wird (d.h, in den Regionen wovon die Rede ist). Nehmen wir diese drei Beispiele, die alle aus Österreich stammen:

_"*Freilich *wolle sich die Erzdiözese auch nicht leichtfertig die Bilder und Statuen nehmen lassen, die so vielen Gläubigen viel bedeuteten."
_
_"Ein klares Anliegen einer Autorin und Journalistin, der es *freilich *auch um ein packendes Drama geht..."
_
_"Und *freilich *nützt es kleineren Staaten auch, wenn sie sich zusammenschließen, um im Konzert der EU-Staaten mit Schwergewichten wie Deutschland stärker gehört zu werden."
_
Denn hier können wir uns doch einig sind, dass wir es mit der zweiten Bedeutung zu tun haben?


----------



## 1Nosferatu2

Der Wortschatz der Uni Leipzig bietet Beispiele, in denen die Bedeutung _"selbstverständlich" _nicht als Teil einer bejahenden Antwort Verwendung findet. 
Mir selber ist diese angebliche Exklusivverwendung neu (was nicht viel heißen muss).


----------



## DerFrosch

Das DWDS (Digitale Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache: http://www.dwds.de/?qu=freilich) gibt neben die Definition "_bezeichnet eine Einschränkung; allerdings_" interessanterweise noch eine weitere: "_bezeichnet eine Einräumung; wie man zugeben muss_". Ein "Mittelding" zwischen unseren Bedeutungen, sozusagen. Beispiel: _"in der Regel ist das so, aber freilich gibt es Ausnahmefälle"_. Ist dieser Gebrauch euch bekannt? Vielleich überschneidet sie sich teilweise mit unserem _selbstverständlich_.


----------



## perpend

"Natürlich" deckt beide Bedeutungen von "freilich" ab, meines Erachtens.


----------



## Demiurg

perpend said:


> "Natürlich" deckt beide Bedeutungen von "freilich" ab, meines Erachtens.



Ja, natürlich!


----------



## perpend

Geh weiter, du.


----------



## DerFrosch

perpend said:


> "Natürlich" deckt beide Bedeutungen von "freilich" ab, meines Erachtens.



Aber doch nicht immer? _Natürlich _ist ja kein einschränkendes Adverb? 

In diesem Fall z.B. finde ich nicht, dass man freilich mit natürlich ersetzen kann:

"_Der Schüler ist begabt, freilich fehlt es ihm an Fleiß._"


----------



## perpend

Hi, Frosch, ich meinte nur die *beiden *Bedeutungen in dem *bisherigen *Faden.

Dein neuer Satz ist ein neuer Kontext.

Aber, naja, auch da geht "natürlich", natürlich. Man muss nur clever formulieren.
_
Der Schüler ist begabt---es fehlt ihm aber natürlich etwas an Fleiß._

So etwas in einem Gespräch könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

DerFrosch said:


> _Der Schüler ist begabt, freilich fehlt es ihm an Fleiß._


_freilich ~ allerdings_

Auch hier  bedeutet _freilich_ *weder* _selbstverständlich_ *noch *_natürlich_​.


----------



## manfy

Schimmelreiter said:


> _freilich ~ allerdings_
> 
> Auch hier  bedeutet _freilich_ *weder* _selbstverständlich_ *noch *_natürlich_​.


Naja, hier ziehst du aber die Bedeutungsmasche schon sehr eng zu, findest du nicht?
Außer, du weist damit einfach darauf hin, dass die Wörter nicht identisch sind. Dabei stimme ich voll zu, sie sind in unterschiedlichem Kontext nicht unbedingt gleichwertig und austauschbar!

Aber im gegebenen Satz haben folgende Variationen doch praktisch keinen reel verwertbaren Unterschied (sprich: damit schließe ich die subtilen, wenn auch vorhandenen, sekundären & tertiären Konnotationen der unterschiedlichen Wörter aus!!):
"_Der Schüler ist begabt, freilich fehlt es ihm an Fleiß._"
"_Der Schüler ist begabt, natürlich fehlt es ihm an Fleiß._"
"_Der Schüler ist begabt, sicherlich fehlt es ihm an Fleiß._"

Für mich ist es die Grundbedeutung der Wörter und die Satzformulierung, die bei allen Variationen die Bedeutung "allerdings" mitschwingen lässt. Speziell in verbaler Form mit vergleichbarer Betonung würden hier nur wenige einen Bedeutungsunterschied erkennen, oder nicht?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Bei *jeder* _Einschränkung_ schwingt notwendigerweise _allerdings/freilich _mit. Das ebnet doch die Bedeutungsunterschiede zwischen den die Einschränkung jeweils ausdrückenden Adverbien nicht ein.

Gerade die Adverbien _natürlich/sicherlich_ finde ich beim _Einzuschränkenden _angemessener als beim _Einschränkenden_:
_Natürlich/Sicherlich ist der Schüler begabt, allerdings/freilich fehlt es ihm an Fleiß.



_PS
Beim _Einzuschränkenden _schwingt stets _zwar_ mit. Das erlaubt es aber nicht zu sagen, _natürlich/sicherlich _"bedeute" _zwar. _So wenig wie _natürlich/sicherlich _beim _Einschränkenden allerdings/freilich_ "bedeutet", bloß weil beim _Einschränkenden _stets _allerdings/freilich _mitschwingt.


----------



## manfy

Schimmelreiter said:


> Gerade die Adverbien _natürlich/sicherlich_ finde ich beim _Einzuschränkenden _angemessener als beim _Einschränkenden_:
> _Natürlich/Sicherlich ist der Schüler begabt, allerdings/freilich fehlt es ihm an Fleiß._


 Von stilistischer Seite betrachtet hast du sicherlich recht!
Aber ich befürchte, die Prozentzahl der Muttersprachler, die darauf auch achten, wird einen einstelligen Wert wohl kaum übersteigen.


----------



## bearded

@ Schimmelreiter
_Der Schüler ist begabt, freilich fehlt es ihm an Fleiß _
Wenn Du sagst, 'freilich' entspreche hier 'allerdings', meinst Du 'allerdings' im Sinne von _dennoch_ oder von _bestimmt? 
_Ist er begabt? Allerdings
Er ist begabt, und dennoch nicht fleißig  
Vorausdank für Deine Erklaerung.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> _Der Schüler ist begabt, freilich fehlt es ihm an Fleiß _
> Wenn Du sagst, 'freilich' entspreche hier 'allerdings', meinst Du 'allerdings' im Sinne von _dennoch_ oder von _bestimmt?_


_

Man könnte hier statt "allerdings" auch "jedoch" verwenden:

Der Schüler ist begabt, jedoch fehlt es ihm an Fleiß.

"natürlich" passt in diesem Fall definitiv nicht ("freilich" m.E. allerdings auch nicht)._


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Wenn Du sagst, 'freilich' entspreche hier 'allerdings', meinst Du 'allerdings' im Sinne von _dennoch_ oder von _bestimmt?_


Weder noch. Es handelt sich um eine _Einschränkung_, bei der typischerweise beim _Einzuschränkenden_ *zwar *und beim _Einschränkenden *allerdings* _oder *freilich* steht:

_Der Schüler ist *zwar *begabt, *allerdings/freilich* fehlt es ihm an Fleiß.

_Im Englischen steht meist _*though *_oder_ *however*: [...,] he's not diligent enough, *though/**however*._



bearded man said:


> Ist er begabt? Allerdings.


Das ist die nachdrückliche Bejahung einer Frage, also *nicht* der _einschränkende_ Gebrauch des Adverbs _allerdings_. Darin ist _allerdings_ der zweiten (regiolektalen) Bedeutung von _freilich_ gleich:

_Ist er begabt? Allerdings.
Ist er begabt? Freilich.
Ist er begabt? Selbstverständlich._


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Weder noch. Es handelt sich um eine _Einschränkung_, bei der typischerweise beim _Einzuschränkenden_ *zwar *und beim _Einschränkenden *allerdings* _oder *freilich* steht:
> _Der Schüler ist *zwar *begabt, *allerdings/freilich* fehlt es ihm an Fleiß._


Ganz so einfach kannst Du es Dir dann doch nicht machen. Die beiden Sätze _Der Schüler ist zwar begabt, allerdingsfehlt es ihm an Fleiß_ und _Der Schüler ist zwar begabt, freilich fehlt es ihm an Fleiß_ sind nicht gleichbedeutend. Letzteres ist nur dann angebracht, wenn der besagte Mangel an Fleiß ganz unbestritten ist und/oder der Sprecher diesen als ganz und gar unbestreitbar kennzeichnen will. M.E. ist die ursprüngliche, bekräftigende Bedeutung (_Du wirst mir freilich helfen = Du wirst mir sicherlich helfen_) auch hier noch aktiv. Die einschränkende Bedeutung des Adverbs ergibt sich aus der bekräftigenden, weil durch sie eine Einschränkenden aussage bekräftigt wird. D.h. der Satz ist zu verstehen als eine Verkürzung von _Der Schüler ist zwar begabt, dennoch fehlt es ihm freilich an Fleiß_, wobei das bekräftigende _freilich_ das einschränkende _dennoch_ dann impliziert.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Den Link gab's hier schon mal: DWDS

*freilich* – Adverb

*1*

*bezeichnet eine Einschränkung; allerdings*
[Anm. von Schimmelreiter: *Das ist exakt der diskutierte Satz:*] _der Schüler ist begabt, freilich fehlt es ihm an Fleiß, es fehlt ihm freilich an Fleiß_


*bezeichnet eine Einräumung; wie man zugeben muss*
_in der Regel ist das so, aber freilich gibt es Ausnahmefälle_



*2*

*landschaftlich, umgangssprachlich*
_kommst du morgen? Freilich!_




PS
Aus meiner Sicht erklärt das DWDS den ersten Gebrauch mit _allerdings._ 

PPS
Meine These, _selbstverständlich_ sei der regiolektale Bedeutungsgehalt von _freilich_ in bejahenden Antworten (um der Bejahung Nachdruck zu verleihen), finde ich im DWDS bestätigt. Hiezu auch der Threaderöffner:


DerFrosch said:


> Die Bedeutung *selbstverständlich* scheint, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, im südlichen Teil des deutschen Sprachraums vielerorts üblich zu sein, anderswo wird es jedoch gar nicht gebraucht.


----------



## berndf

Was soll ich dazu sagen, außer dass die DWDS Autoren hier eine Feinheit des Sprachgebrauches nicht behandelt haben? Warum kann ich auch nicht sagen. Die nicht-Äquivalenz der beiden Sätze halte ich für absolut evident.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> die DWDS Autoren


_Adv. *frei·lich1. (≈ allerdings) (einschränkend) jedoch Ich hatte freilich nicht angenommen, dass es so teuer werden würde.
2. (umg.) (zur Bekräftigung einer bejahenden Antwort) gewiss, bestimmt Weißt du das auch schon? Ja, freilich!, Freilich will ich helfen, ich weiß nur nicht, wie.

The Free Dictionary





*_*freilich*_ adv_


*1.*_ einschränkend_: though, however; *die Entscheidung ist freilich noch nicht endgültig* however the decision is not final
*2.*_ (zugegebenermaßen)_ of course, admittedly
*3.*_ besonders__ südd_ of course
http://www.wordreference.com/deen/freilich


----------



## berndf

Ich habe dein Zitat aus dem DWDS noch einmal überprüft und festgestellt, dass es unvollständig ist. Bedeutung 1 geht noch weiter: _bezeichnet eine Einräumung; wie man zugeben muss_. Jetzt kommen wir schon etwas näher zusammen. Das von Dir zitierte WR Wörterbuch hat diese weiter Bedeutung, die man m.E. von der ersten nicht trennen kann, auch.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Ich habe dein Zitat aus dem DWDS noch einmal überprüft und festgestellt, dass es unvollständig ist. Bedeutung 1 geht noch weiter: _bezeichnet eine Einräumung; wie man zugeben muss_.


Sieh Dir mein Zitat nochmals an. Es ist vollständig (Ehrensache - hab' ich erwähnt, dass ich Historiker bin? ) und enthält mithin jene Passage:


Schimmelreiter said:


> *bezeichnet eine Einräumung; wie man zugeben muss*
> _in der Regel ist das so, aber freilich gibt es Ausnahmefälle_


_Einräumung = Konzession_: _allerdings_ ist nachgerade der Inbegriff eines _einräumenden/konzessiven Adverbs._


----------



## berndf

Stimmt.Sorry.


----------



## DerFrosch

Ich möchte nun den Blick wieder auf den Satz in meinem allerersten Beitrag richten:

"_Die Ergebnisse des „Molisani Projects“ lassen viele staunen: Dunkle Schokolade hilft Herzerkrankungen vorzubeugen. Das ist *freilich *keine Aufforderung, die Süßigkeit tafelweise zu verschlingen, denn der gesundheitsfördernde Effekt stellt sich bei 6,7 Gramm pro Tag ein." 

_Ich habe nämlich diesen Satz zu übersetzen, und frage mich immer noch, ob das Beste wäre, einfach ein (schwedisches) einschränkendes Adverb zu verwenden, oder ob da eine Nuance in der Übersetzung verloren gehen würde?


berndf, du hast ja früher geschrieben, dass du _freilich _mit _aber natürlich_ ersetzen würdest. Bestehst du auch nach dieser Diskussion darauf?


----------

